# hurricane lake.



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you rent canoes at hurricane lake. Wanting to fish out there but dont have a boat.


----------



## Lockdownx99 (May 20, 2012)

you can rent a kayak from trailside outfitters in crestview. they are relatively new to the area but have a lot of nice stuff in there. you just have to transport it to and from. its like $30 a day or something close.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

No rentals at Hurricane, but they have a lot of excellent bank fishing at both campgrounds.


----------

